# Twin Aderendhülsen bei der Schaltschrankverdrahtung



## S7Link (12 Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Ist es ERLAUBT, wenn man bei der Verdrahtung von (z:b.: SIEMENS-Leistungsschützen mit Schraubklemmen) TWIN-Aderendhülsen verwendet.
Die Anschlußklemmen dieser Schütze sind ja so ausgelegt, dass 2 Drähte bequem geklemmt werden können. 
Mein Kollege im Schaltschrankbau sagt, dass das sehr wohl erlaubt ist (und auch bequem ist).
Ein wichtiger Grund leuchtet mir ja ein, dass beim Tausch eines Schützes dann nicht alle anderen Schütze abfallen, wenn man die 0V-Leitung abklemmt.
Gibt es hier eine Norm oder Empfehlung ???

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Matze001 (12 Mai 2013)

Hallo,

die Dinger sind nicht verboten. 

Ich vermeide sie wo es geht, aber gerade der von Dir angesprochene Fall mit dem Neutralleiter bzw. L- ist korrekt und sinnvoll.

Verwenden tue ich sie nur bei Einfachklemmen, wo ich aber zwei Drähte unterbringen muss. Das passiert selten im Schaltschrank, eher wenn ich mit einer mehrardrigen Leitung auf eine externe Relaisbank gehe, dann wird das erste Relais (Meldekontakte) über die Leitung versorgt, und der L+ dann durchgeschliffen. Hier kann ich nichts anderes einsetzen, weil nur eine Klemmkammer vorhanden ist.

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: In der Ausbildung haben wir uns für jede einzelne Doppel-AEH rechtfertigen müssen. Konnte wir es rechtfertigen -> ok. Wenn nicht -> Seitenschneider.


----------



## PN/DP (12 Mai 2013)

S7Link schrieb:


> Ein wichtiger Grund leuchtet mir ja ein, dass beim Tausch eines Schützes dann nicht alle anderen Schütze abfallen, wenn man die 0V-Leitung abklemmt.


In Schaltschränken "alter Schule" werden keine Zwillings-Aderendhülsen verwendet, sondern an jeder Klemmstelle werden zwei Drähte mit einfacher Aderendhülse geklemmt. Jetzt kommts: der 0V-Draht (bzw. allgemein die Potentialverteilung) kommt nach dem letzten Schütz wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurück (zum 0V-Verteiler oder zur Sicherung). Da kann man unter Spannung an beliebiger Stelle den "redundanten Ring" öffnen und den Schütz austauschen oder weitere Schütze einfügen, ohne daß ein Schütz abfällt und muß auch nicht die Zwillings-Aderendhülse erst abschneiden um einen weiteren Draht einzufügen.

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Mai 2013)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Da kann man unter Spannung an beliebiger Stelle den "redundanten Ring" öffnen und den Schütz austauschen oder weitere Schütze einfügen



Das erinnert mich an deinen letzten Beitrag im http://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/1322-fun-zum-feierabend-378.html; 
'Warum Männer früher sterben' 

Also das ist kein Grund Twinhülsen zu meiden, um unter Spannung arbeiten
zu können


----------



## borromeus (12 Mai 2013)

Naja, die Realität sieht anders aus.
Wir haben Kunden da wird an der 630A Sammelschiene ein Loch gebohrt, natürlich unter Spannung.


----------



## KingHelmer (12 Mai 2013)

borromeus schrieb:


> Naja, die Realität sieht anders aus.
> Wir haben Kunden da wird an der 630A Sammelschiene ein Loch gebohrt, natürlich unter Spannung.




Alles andere macht doch keinen Spaß


----------

